# Need to be accessible?



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

electricalwiz said:


> I have a box above ceiling that the client wants to drywall
> Conduit comes in each end of the box, no splices
> 
> Can this be covered


People cover boxes all the time, should they? No, box needs to be accessible.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

electricalwiz said:


> I have a box above ceiling that the client wants to drywall
> Conduit comes in each end of the box, no splices
> 
> Can this be covered


NEC 314.29 = No

Worse things have happened though.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Signal1 said:


> NEC 314.29 = No
> 
> Worse things have happened though.


that was first thought 
but I thought with no splices, why not


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

electricalwiz said:


> that was first thought
> but I thought with no splices, why not


If you didn't say it here, no one would know:shifty:


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

It would be hard to impossible to pull another conductor/cable, replace the existing wire, or find the pull point. 

If they wanted to bury and forget it with no chance of adding or replacing, they should have used MC cable.

Someone used a box for a reason. # of bends, length of pull, adding on to the circuit, etc. 

Depending what it is, it may not be to difficult to remove & pipe through, mount the box in the finish with an access cover, put 2 boxes in accessible areas with a new jumper between.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

This is a design issues, the NEC should have no say in this. It is the owner's choice.



> 90.1 Purpose.
> This Code is not intended as a design specification or an instruction manual


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

active1 said:


> It would be hard to impossible to pull another conductor/cable, replace the existing wire, or find the pull point.
> 
> If they wanted to bury and forget it with no chance of adding or replacing, they should have used MC cable.
> 
> ...


The box in question has multiple circuits, but at this box there was a splice, so I removed the splice and re ran it in MC but left others since they were continuous


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

I wouldn't allow the owner any say in this. I f they don't listen to you
let them do the electrical.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

HackWork said:


> This is a design issues, the NEC should have no say in this. It is the owner's choice.


Nonsense. The ability to access junction boxes directly affects the serviceability and safety of an electrical system. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

B-Nabs said:


> Nonsense. The ability to access junction boxes directly affects the serviceability and safety of an electrical system.


It's not a junction box.

Even if it was, there is no safety issue having access to it or not.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

To avoid any problems, just drywall it, and install a cheap plastic access panel in afterwards.


----------

